

Ask HN: Is my iOS game too hard? (includes leaderboard data) - dhissami

My first game, Frog Trip, went live on the App Store yesterday. It&#x27;s in the top charts for the Arcade &amp; Action categories, but I&#x27;m worried that it&#x27;s too hard.<p>Here&#x27;s the Game Center leaderboard data:<p>1130 Total Players<p># OF POINTS ~ # OF PLAYERS<p>&gt;20 ~ 13 (1.15%)<p>&gt;10 ~ 44 (3.89%)<p>10 ~ 22 (1.95%)<p>9 ~ 23 (2.04%)<p>8 ~ 22 (1.95%)<p>7 ~ 36 (3.19%)<p>6 ~ 32 (2.83%)<p>5 ~ 47 (4.16%)<p>4 ~ 77 (6.81%)<p>3 ~ 114 (10.09%)<p>2 ~ 180 (15.93%)<p>1 ~ 520 (46.02%)<p>This data, of course, excludes the poor souls who couldn&#x27;t score 1 point, or simply didn&#x27;t bother. I don&#x27;t have those numbers, but for perspective, the game received 2.08K downloads yesterday.<p>My goal was to create an exceptionally challenging game, but based on your feedback, I&#x27;m open to lowering the difficulty.<p>(By the way, the game is free and has no ads, so if you have an iPhone, might as well try it out. It&#x27;d be great to get feedback on the experience.)
======
valarauca1
I installed your game and played it for about 10 minutes. I never made it past
the 3rd plant thing. I'm by no means good at flash games, I'm rather bad at
them. But I really got my butt handed to me.

